# Looking for advice on cleaning a water stained fir beam



## jimxd (May 6, 2010)

I have a douglas fir support beam in my house that was water stained due to an ice dam last winter. Does anyone have advice on how to remove the stain?


----------



## Nomad62 (Apr 20, 2010)

That's a tough call. The stain will be as deep as the water penetrated the wood, who knows how far that is. You may consider using some graphite and doing some artistic drawing on it that would incorporate the stain as part of the drawing…?


----------



## agallant (Jul 1, 2010)

wood bleach and restain?


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

Oxalic acid in solution I believe. Like a lot of advice on LJ's, it would be worth testing on a sample piece/inconspicuous area first. Read about it here.

http://www.woodfinishsupply.com/OxalicAcid.html


----------



## MNgary (Oct 13, 2011)

Jimxd, what is the finish on the beam and was it stained before the finish was applied? Or is it an unfinished beam?


----------



## jimxd (May 6, 2010)

MNgary - great question - I didn't mention that the beam is rough sawn and unfinished. Has been in place for 23 years and thus has darkened quite a bit.


----------

